# What Hitch rack is best?



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok my roof rack was stolen last night and I don't want to lose another one. So I decided I am going to go with a hitch mount bike rack. Probably would be cheaper. Well I drive a 2010 Acura TL SH AWD. I will be installing this hitch onto my car http://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Acura/TL/2010/60236.html?vehicleid=2010300368

I wanted to get the racks that mount onto the wheels but people are saying it's really heavy. I want whatever my car can support. What are your suggestions to have a really safe and secure way to put my bike. Maximum 2 bikes I will be hauling


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Thule T2


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

1up usa !!


----------



## cemeb4dk (Oct 19, 2010)

Kuat NV


----------



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

cemeb4dk said:


> Kuat NV


That one seems to me more in my price range. I didn't really want to go over 300$ for a rack being that I spent 700$ on my roof and it's just pissing me off to spend more money on something I had already.


----------



## djmiked (May 19, 2011)

cemeb4dk said:


> Kuat NV


+1 on the Kuat NV


----------



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

Is it better to have one that ratchets onto the wheels or one that comes down on the frame. I was looking at the Yakima Stick up and the Yakima Hold up too. The 1 up is too pricey because I would need 2 bike carriers. So far the Kuat NV is looking the best because of that bike work clamp lol. I just don't want to lose my bike off the rack even if I were to go 90mph


----------



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

Any suggestions about the Saris Thelma 2??


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

fishercat said:


> 1up usa !!


^^

+1


----------



## theextremist04 (Jul 15, 2008)

djmiked said:


> +1 on the Kuat NV


+2 on the NV.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

sorry to hear about the bike rack...
kuat nv is the most expensive of all of the racks, and i thought i read your budget was $300 or less.

i prefer the yakima stickup over the doubletrack because it folds away with bikes loaded so you can access the rear of the vehicle...doubletrack doesn't do that.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yep, I have a T2*



nyczbubba said:


> Ok my roof rack was stolen last night and I don't want to lose another one. So I decided I am going to go with a hitch mount bike rack. Probably would be cheaper. Well I drive a 2010 Acura TL SH AWD. I will be installing this hitch onto my car http://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Acura/TL/2010/60236.html?vehicleid=2010300368
> 
> I wanted to get the racks that mount onto the wheels but people are saying it's really heavy. I want whatever my car can support. What are your suggestions to have a really safe and secure way to put my bike. Maximum 2 bikes I will be hauling


and I can tell you, it is heavy. Also, it doesn't really fold down small enough to stick in the trunk.

I had a Performance Bike XPort Flatbed rack, and I liked that it could fold down, stick in the trunk, and was around 20 or 25 pounds or so.

The T2 is more solid and secure, and I like how it holds the bike by the wheels. The XPort did leave dull marks on my frames where the hook comes down... not with the T2.

If you get one, and are concerned that it might get stolen, be sure to get the locking hitch pin. I mean, I guess there is nothing to really keep somebody from taking the bolts out of the pivot and just buying another one. I'm going to get a locking hitch pin, but for now I keep it locked to my car's trailer hitch with a fat padlock and a U-Lock at the rack end. I guess somebody can still back a few bolts out and steal it if they were so motivated.

Where I live in NorCal, it seems that some cops are hot to find reasons to pull you over and hand out a ticket. I got popped once for leaving my rack on with no bike on it (dunno what difference that makes) because it obstructs my license plate. I got a $50 fix-it ticket for it, and had to take it to the DMV to get it signed off that it was fixed (taken off). With the XPort, it was easy to take off and stick in the trunk. With the T2, that is a bunch more work, so I'm less motivated to do it.


----------



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

cracksandracks.com said:


> sorry to hear about the bike rack...
> kuat nv is the most expensive of all of the racks, and i thought i read your budget was $300 or less.
> 
> i prefer the yakima stickup over the doubletrack because it folds away with bikes loaded so you can access the rear of the vehicle...doubletrack doesn't do that.


I didn't realize. I was looking at a addon that I saw for 300$. Oops.

The Saris Thelma I hear is a light rack at 26lbs. The Xport Flatbed is only 160$ first I'm ever hearing about this rack or brand. How reputable is this rack?


----------



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

OH yeah BTW this is going on a 2010 ACura TL so I don't have a rear hatch I have a trunk.


----------



## skoor (Jun 9, 2009)

The two top racks are Kuat NV and 1UPUSA and are aluminum based. I chose the 1UPUSA for its very compact one bike option and no use of plastics. I live in Colorado Springs and the UV and temperature extremes breaks down almost any plastic over time.

Thule and Yakima are cheaper, much more locally available and generally acceptable, but expect some rust and additional weight especially over a 1UPUSA. Both use plastic in critical components.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a Thule Doubletrack, and while it suits me just fine, I should have bought a T2 because of a few design/functionality issues I do not like about the Doubletrack's setup.

With that said, if I had more money to spend on a rack, it would have been a Kuat NV or 1UP's rack. I saw a Kuat in person for the first time on Thursday, and the guy let me play with it, and it seemed to be very well designed and constructed, and I'd expect the same for the 1UP, although I haven't seen one in person.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm in the same predicament... getting a hitch installed tomorrow and can't decide what rack to get. 1up would be my 1st choice but so expen$ive for 2 bikes : /

I guess I prefer a lighter rack that can be secured appropriately but also removed and stowed in the trunk without a lot of effort. Anyone recommend another option or should I just suck it up and payyy?


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

1up USA because of this:



> 1. We are so confident that our security system will prevent rack theft that if your Quik-Rack is stolen off your vehicle we will replace it for FREE!
> 2. If any part breaks or wears out, we will replace it for free for life. If your trainer or rack needs repair and must be shipped back, you can request from us a pre-paid UPS return label sent to you via e-mail or US Mail. This applies only to customers shipping from the US Continuous 48 States. All shipping costs are paid by 1up USA.
> 3. You can switch from 1-1/4" to 2" receiver in about 10 seconds with the adapter provided.


In your case, after you file a police report, contact 1upUSA and you would've gotten a replacement for free.
Also, your Acura TL is using a 1-1/4" hitch. What happen if you get a new car later on and decide to add a 2" hitch? No problem w/ 1upUSA.

I've spent $700 on my hitch and I don't want to deal with the hassle of removing all 3 bikes, throw in the hitch into the trunk before each ride just to protect the hitch. I can always add a mini u-lock to the hitch and rack, but we're getting off subject here.

Anyways, sorry to hear about your loss and GL on your new hitch.


----------



## ZBoater (Jun 14, 2011)

I just purchased a Saris Cycle On Pro and found it very easy to use. I previously had a Mopar hitch rack on my JK Jeep.

It doesn't use any straps and the bike goes on and off in 30 seconds. It is very stable and had a knob that tightens to reduce wobble. I bought a 2 bike version, but they also sell 3-4 bike extensions.


----------



## doc Dee (Aug 8, 2010)

I went with a tow hitch from etrailer as well. the hitch made for my car sometimes scratches on dips but other than that it works fine. i usually haul two bikes and went with the thule.. here a pic.. hope it helps...


----------



## Cobra Driver (Jun 2, 2011)

Yakama Hold Up +2...load 4 bikes in about 2-3 minutes, solid as a rock, bikes never come close to touching and no swinging or swaying.


----------



## JellyLegs (May 15, 2011)

i have an Allen Deluxe 3-Bike Hitch Mount Rack. i've had for about 6 weeks and i use it daily to haul two bikes. you can use it with either a 1.25 or 2in reciever.

it also has a joint at the bottom so move the bikes out of the way if you need more access to your trunk, or in my case the rear hatch.

i have read other hitch racks wobble but this model comes with its own pin/screw and nut so you can make it really tight and avoid the wobble.

the only thing i wish it had was a security lock!


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

Another vote for Thule T2. Rock solid


----------



## aldeezy (Nov 27, 2010)

*1up usa!!*

I had a hitch receiver installed on my 01 honda accord so I can use the 1UP USA rack. I also use a small Kryptonite U lock to lock it to my hitch receiver loops. Definitely worth it to me!


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

North Shore Rack or a Rat Rack.


----------

